# License plate editing - question



## Sinister_kid (Apr 24, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how to remove the numbers/letters on a license plate but keep the background, I have seen it done before and can't figure out how to do it. Anybody know how and willing to share?

thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2011)

What program are you using?

You can also check out this thread.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Apr 24, 2011)

I am using photoshop cs5, sorry forgot to mention that!


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 24, 2011)

Zoom in really close,
and use paint brush ^-^


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 25, 2011)

Just use content aware healing, through the spot healing brush. Problem solved.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 25, 2011)

In LR i would use the clone tool, works wonders. Same applies for PS


----------



## Peano (Apr 25, 2011)

Sinister_kid said:


> I am trying to figure out how to remove the numbers/letters on a license plate but keep the background,



It depends on the background. Can you post the image?


----------



## CCericola (Apr 25, 2011)

R.T.'s Blank Plates


----------



## KmH (Apr 25, 2011)

Why worry about it?  :lmao:

If the car has a license plate, people can see the plate everytime the car is out on the street.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Apr 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Why worry about it?  :lmao:
> 
> If the car has a license plate, people can see the plate everytime the car is out on the street.


 
Is this a serious question? Because how many more people are on the internet compared to on the streets? You do know that you can find people's address/name off somebody's plate number right?


----------



## Rekd (Apr 25, 2011)

Nothing personal, but if you're using CS5 and don't know how to do this very simple task any number of different ways, perhaps you should just open it in MS Paint, draw a box around the plate, hit CTRL-X, hit CTRL-S then go back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright then.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Apr 25, 2011)

Peano said:


> Sinister_kid said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to figure out how to remove the numbers/letters on a license plate but keep the background,
> ...


 
It's the washington state plate. So it's kind of hard to do since the background image is of mount rainier.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sinister_kid said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Why worry about it?  :lmao:
> ...


 If I had to guess, I would say that there are approximately 5 times as many people on the streets as there are on the internet...

Who cares what you can find from a plate number?  That's public information...  Someone could probably get the same info (or more) from that post you just made...


----------



## Peano (Apr 26, 2011)

Sinister_kid said:


> It's the washington state plate. So it's kind of hard to do since the background image is of mount rainier.



Open a blank layer above the image. Use a small, hard-edge brush. Sample the blue and paint out the numbers 
where they overlap the blue areas. Switch to white for the white areas. No need to be too precise about the 
shapes of the snow areas on the mountain. They're just random shapes.


----------



## KmH (Apr 26, 2011)

Sinister_kid said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Why worry about it?  :lmao:
> ...


Absolutely, it's  serious.

So some one in Oregon see's a photo of some tuner car or hot rod on the internet, but that car is in New York. Do you really think they will travel all the way to New York to steal it, when they can pick a car to steal from any of the hundreds of cars right there in Oregon?

How about all the people on the internet that don't even live in the USA?

I think you're the one that needs to be serious. The way bigger theft threat is local, not the internet.


----------



## Peano (Apr 26, 2011)

KmH said:


> Absolutely, it's  serious.
> 
> So some one in Oregon see's a photo of some tuner car or hot rod on the internet, but that car is in New York. Do you really think they will travel all the way to New York to steal it, when they can pick a car to steal from any of the hundreds of cars right there in Oregon?
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2011)

People are so paranoid these days...  I swear, why do you feel that you need to hide from everyone?

Personal connections are important - but people go through great lengths to remove them from any online activity...


Go to my Flickr - my full name is on my profile (Joshua Allen Engler, in case you're lazy, lol), I'm not hiding from anyone...  I don't think I have posted it here or there, but if somebody really wanted to know, it would not be hard to find out where I work or where I live either.  And, like most things - with a little money you can find out pretty much anything you want.


The only possible fear I might have is that someone will see pictures of my 'stuff', find out where I live, and break in while I'm not home.  Slim to none chance of that though.  Far more likely is that some crack-head will pick a random door to kick in, or car window to smash.  Hell, if there is anybody reading this in my town (Greenville, TX) - I would love to meet you.  We could hang out, go shooting together, discuss photography related stuff - whatever.  Even just having a beer with someone would be enough to justify it all.  As far as I know, there is not a single person on this forum that I would not like to meet and have a drink or two with...


----------



## Peano (Apr 26, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> People are so paranoid these days...  I swear, why do you feel that you need to hide from everyone?



The problem was solved several postings back. Give it a rest already.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2011)

Peano said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > People are so paranoid these days...  I swear, why do you feel that you need to hide from everyone?
> ...


 Which post?  

I saw the one about how to actually change the plate, but I didn't see anything about why you should change the plate.


----------



## Peano (Apr 26, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I saw the one about how to actually change the plate, but I didn't see anything about why you should change the plate.



Then maybe you should re-read the original post:



> I am trying to figure out *how *to remove the numbers/letters on a license plate but keep the background, I have seen it done before and can't figure out how to do it. Anybody know how and willing to share?



You didn't see anything about *why* to change the plate because the OP didn't ask for advice on that point. He asked *how* to removed the numerals. 

Give it a rest.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh.  Sorry, I didn't realize that the entire thread after the Op got thrown out...

Cloning is pretty simple business.  I thought we were talking about why you should or shouldn't clone out plate numbers.


----------



## Rekd (Apr 26, 2011)

Peano said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the one about how to actually change the plate, but I didn't see anything about why you should change the plate.
> ...


 
The *why *remove the numbers is a much better read than the *how *to remove the numbers part of the thread. Why don't _*you *_go ahead and give the *how *to remove the numbers a rest since it's been covered at least a couple times already and let the rest of us go on about the *why *remove the numbers.

Mkthks.


----------



## Peano (Apr 26, 2011)

Rekd said:


> Peano said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't _*you *_go ahead and give the *how *to remove the numbers a rest ...
> ...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2011)

Discussing 'how', like you would have, is flogging a dead horse.  Discussing 'why' is not.


----------



## Peano (Apr 27, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Discussing 'how', like you would have, is flogging a dead horse.  Discussing 'why' is not.


 
Describing how -- and in some detail -- is answering the OP's question. Badgering the OP about why he wants the numbers removed is just that: badgering. I'm done with this thread. Rave on ...


----------



## CCericola (Apr 27, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> People are so paranoid these days...  I swear, why do you feel that you need to hide from everyone?
> 
> Personal connections are important - but people go through great lengths to remove them from any online activity...
> 
> ...


 

Now I wish I lived in TX


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 27, 2011)

If it's because you want to hang out, it's pretty nice here.

If it's so you can steal my stuff, it totally sucks down here - you should stay in NJ.


----------

